# Canon RAW Codec for Windows 10



## FTb-n (Nov 12, 2015)

Has anyone found a Canon RAW Codec for Windows 10?


----------



## LDS (Nov 12, 2015)

It looks it's not available yet. If it doesn't appear under optional updates, you may try to install the one for Windows 8.1, but some people reported install issues.


----------



## Schmave (Nov 12, 2015)

When I upgraded to Windows 10, the OS recognized and could decode my 70D RAW files without installing any additional software. On Windows 7 I could only open them in LR, DPP, etc. On Windows 10 they open fine in the default picture viewer.


----------



## LDS (Nov 12, 2015)

Schmave said:


> When I upgraded to Windows 10, the OS recognized and could decode my 70D RAW files without installing any additional software. On Windows 7 I could only open them in LR, DPP, etc. On Windows 10 they open fine in the default picture viewer.



Starting from Vista, image formats are supported through Windows Imaging Component (WIC). This allows third parties to implement "codecs" so their formats becomes supported by Windows. WIC-enabled applications automatically support any image format for which a codec is installed. In 7 both Windows Explorer and Photo Viewer are WIC enabled.

Microsoft itself made available a codec pack for many RAW formats. In 7 it was a separate download from the download center (Microsoft Camera Codec Pack), in 8.x it was installed through "optional updates" in Windows Update. In 10 it looks some formats are supported out of the box, other may still need a codec.


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 13, 2015)

I use The FastPictureViewer Codec Pack for Windows. It's amazingly fast and integrates with Windows File Explorer. For $10, you can't go wrong, plus there's a free 15-day trial to try before you buy:

http://www.fastpictureviewer.com/codecs/

I'm on Windows 10 x64, btw.


----------



## strikerwy (Nov 13, 2015)

Windows 10 easily reads my 5dIII images but not my 7DII images.


----------



## FTb-n (Nov 30, 2015)

strikerwy said:


> Windows 10 easily reads my 5dIII images but not my 7DII images.


Really? You can see thumbnails from RAW 5D3 images when looking at a folder via Windows Explorer (a.k. My Computer)? I have Windows 10 on four laptops in our house and none can read the RAW image without using an application. Also, neither the default "Photos" app nor the MS Photo Gallery can read the 5D3 RAW images.

Mack, thanks for the link. I'll give it a try.


----------



## tolusina (Dec 2, 2015)

I finally gave in, upgraded from Windows 7 >10 this morning.
I had the codec pack installed on 7, .CR2s from 6D showed as thumbnails in directories, could open fine in Windows Picture Viewer.
On 10 the same plus they can open in the Photos app.


----------



## FTb-n (Dec 8, 2015)

tolusina said:


> I finally gave in, upgraded from Windows 7 >10 this morning.
> I had the codec pack installed on 7, .CR2s from 6D showed as thumbnails in directories, could open fine in Windows Picture Viewer.
> On 10 the same plus they can open in the Photos app.


Very interesting. With Win 8, I had issues seeing thumbnails for CR2 files from my G16, but everything else was fine (S100, XT, 60D, 7D, 5D3, and 1Dx). The latest MS CODEC pack isn't working for me on Win 10 with 5D3 or 1Dx raw files (haven't checked my archives for files from the other cameras). I'm not sure if there is something unique about the 6D or I need to try an older version of the MS CODEC pack.

However, The FastPictureViewer Codec Pack for Windows does work well. They also offer a "fast viewer" that might be worth a look. Had I not already invested in Photo Mechanic, I would have given it a try. (HT. Mack)


----------



## expatinasia (Dec 8, 2015)

Windows 10 has no issues with my 1D X RAW files. I did not need a codec or anything extra to view the thumbnails.


----------

